# Stihl FS80av Ice Auger



## mortalitool (Sep 27, 2016)

Whats up everyone! im going to pick up an old Stihl Ice auger tonight and wanted to see if i could get any info about it. Its a FS80av powerhead with the ice auger attachment. Here is the pictures of the auger. i traded a saw for it. it starts on starting fluid. Gas in the tank smells bad so ill change that out and clean the carb to see if that is all it needs before buying a carb kit. Has a walbro on it. Im up in minnesota. 

I have done some research on this auger and cant find anything. i have heard ( from the guy i got it from ) that this auger was only available in Canada to certain dealers only. not to be sold to general public? anyone know anything this auger?


----------



## ironman_gq (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm betting you could adapt an auger to it with better blade geometry which would probably make it cut faster. I'd definitely go for a carb kit, diaphragms in the carb are probably pretty stiff although I've been pretty lucky with the old Jiffy. Original carb never been opened in 30 years and sat plenty of years before I inherited it.


----------

